# Luca Toni torna alla Fiorentina



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2012)

ACF Fiorentina comunica di aver acquisito, a titolo definitivo, il diritto alle prestazioni sportive del calciatore Luca Toni. Toni torna alla Fiorentina dopo 5 anni. Con la maglia viola aveva collezionato 71 presenze totalizzando 49 gol.



Allora,commenti sul ritorno in Italia di Pepperoni!!??!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

La Fiorentina aveva fatto un mercato stupendo, doveva farla la *******ta


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Questo non è più un calciatore da qualche anno. Scelta incomprensibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

macchierà gli ottimi anni che ha fatto a firenze,sto qui e peggio di sborriella e gilardino


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma non si regge in piedi...quanti anni ha? 36? 37?


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Sceltaa che non capisco da parte della Viola. Hanno fatto un ottimo mercato, potevano risparmiarsi la cavolata finale


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2012)

Era già finito ad Euro 2008, figuriamoci ora...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2012)

Non hanno proprio trovato di meglio evidentemente. Certo che però riprendere Toni sembra una follia.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Un mio carissimo amico tifa fiorentina, era incavolato nero. Erano falliti tutti gli obiettivi per la punta, avrebbe preferito a questo punto non prendere nessuno.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2012)

operazione che ricorda un pò quando presero vieri qualche anno fa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

A questo punto giochi con Jovetic-El Hamdaoui piuttosto che prendere fritti scampi et chianti callamari Luca sei per me... numero uno, cannelloni Luca Toni pepperoni, Luca sei per me... numero uno, bella donna mamma mia alimenti ciao ao Roma Roma Ribery amore mio, mozzarella, mortadella, mit nutella, Luca sei per me... numero uno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Non sono riusciti a trovare una punta e son dovuti ripiegare su Toni, farà la riserva ne più ne meno.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Si ma bisogna farsi una domanda. Meglio prendere tanto per comprare o meglio star fermi ed aspettare?! Tanto valeva tenessero Babakar.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

infatti potevano tenersi babacar...ormai Toni è un ex giocatore


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Toni è un calciatore finito, contenti loro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

Io ero disponibile


----------



## SololaMaglia (31 Agosto 2012)

Pensavo si fosse ritirato...


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma piuttosto Tiribocchi, Santo Cielo!


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

La Fiorentina ha fatto il miglior mercato della A


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

mhà....senza senso....


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2012)

Pensavo si fosse ritirato, oh!


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2012)

Hanno scelto il migliore 
In fondo è sempre un Campione del Mondo 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/ko8UqPvGJAA


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2012)

Pensavo si fosse già ritirato onestamente.


----------



## esjie (1 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pensavo si fosse già ritirato onestamente.



anch'io ahahah


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Scelta senza senso.


----------



## GioNF (1 Settembre 2012)

Toni doveva venire in B al Sassuolo o al Modena, così potevo insultarlo ogni Venerdì\Domenica.
Invece niente, ha preferito scappare a Firenze quel coniglio.
Ma ti aspetto Toni, ti aspetto. Tanto prima o poi tornerai a casa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2012)

senza vergogna


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma l'hanno preso solo per quella tragedia che gli è successa a giugno? perché non c'è altro motivo.
Poteva tornare a Modena comunque, dove ha iniziato.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Ha smesso di giocare a calcio quando è andato in Qatar. Lo scorso anno ha giocato qualche partita e basta intervallata da un dramma personale. Praticamente da due anni non gioca più a calcio, ammesso che quello che faceva negli ulteriori due anni precedenti si chiamasse giocare a calcio. 

Solo in Italia possono succedere cose del tipo.

Come ha detto bene Bargiggia, stranamente, è come se domani qualche squadra di serie A si svegliasse e mettesse sotto contratto Cannavaro. Esempio più calzante credo non potesse esserci.


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

lo useranno nel turn-over.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Acquisto privo di ogni senso logico.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2012)

Mah. Se lo fanno giocare segnerà 3-4 gol al massimo se non meno.


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Acquisto privo di ogni senso logico.



.


----------



## S T B (6 Settembre 2012)

cosa farebbe la gente per i soldi. La cosa che mi fa più schifo è che non è uno che ne ha bisogno. Rovinare così il ricordo splendido che a Firenze hanno di lui è da scemi... peggio per lui. Poi magari qualche gol lo fa, ma la mossa della fiorentina è ridicola. Invece che la ciliegina su un bel mercato ci hanno messo una mela marcia!


----------

